# Missing Audio Device



## linkavitch (Sep 21, 2007)

The problem is as follows:
My computer refuses to play sound, under Control Panel>Sounds & Audio Devices it claims that there is no Audio Device.

I urgently need sound to be able to work, so how can i solve this problem?
Any and all input is greatly appreciated, bear in mind that it'll have to be explained in laymans terms as i'm not terribly prolific with computers.

My livelihood is at stake, so all help truly is welcomed!

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

It would help if you told us what motherboard and sound device you have.
If it's a brand computer the name/model is enough info.
What drivers have you tried?


----------



## linkavitch (Sep 21, 2007)

I have no idea i'm afraid.
It's a custom built computer, how do i find out what Motherboard i have?
I googled it, but in all honesty that just confused me!

As for Sound Device i have no idea, according to my computer there isn't one....


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Download and run *Everest*. That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.


----------



## bannerjunky (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah nothing to be scared of. your audio driver is not installed. so just try to see if you can find out the brandname/model of your motherboard by following the previous suggestion


----------



## linkavitch (Sep 21, 2007)

The motherboard is: Sis 741GX

Full report is attached
So what's the next step?


----------

